# Help with Twitter Please!



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys

Some of you may have seen my facebook thread but decided to start with Twitter and have to say ive already had one good lead from it in a week and also won a CD from the local radio station!! Im happy to follow anyone that is on here and really want to boost my numbers to see if this really is worth doing! So, please follow me at https://twitter.com/#!/EvolutionLets

Big thank you in advance!

Roy


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks to matt and polish angel! anyone else want to help out??!!


----------

